# Hello from Upstate NY



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sereph. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!!!!!


----------



## shortaxel (Apr 19, 2010)

:cocktail: cheers from Binghamton NY. How's the huntin' in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Sereph (Sep 5, 2010)

Depends on the weather as of late, last year it was 75 out when I took my buck. The weather as been very strange in this neck of the woods the last couple, seems to jack up the rut a bit and things just dont seem to be moving when they are supposed to be. So far as of yet though I have seen some good deer in my little 66 acre swamp/hardwoods, so I am hoping this year will be a bit better. I have planed going north though later in the season, up towards cranberry lake.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------

